# [SOVLED] Slow Samba / FTP performance

## knobbo

Edit for solution: Reiserfs performs extremely slow when used on a nearly full partition. My problem had nothing to do with samba or LAN settings. See the other thread for details.

Original post follows...

I have a small linux server (600 MHz Via C3) running gentoo which acts as a fileserver and internet gateway for a small LAN (4 Windows XP machines).

Whenever I try to copy a file from the server,  I get about 1.5-2.5 MB/s. This happens with both Samba and ProFTPD.

However, when I cancel that file transfer at, say, 50%, and then start it again, I see much higher speeds (about 8 MB/s) up until the point where I cancelled earlier. Then, the transfer speed drops back to 1.5-2.5 MB/s.

I have already bought another NIC (3Com 905C) to check if this is due to the crappy VIA-Rhine onboard NICs, but it gave me only a slight improvement (from an average 1.6 MB/s to about 2 MB/s).

I have also tried different kernel versions (2.6.14-r4 and 2.6.17-r7), but the only effect of that is that the Windows clients lose the connection to the Samba server when copying (Network name not available). I am recompiling Samba under the new Kernel right now, hoping that this might help. Edit: It's done compiling samba, and it still fails with "Error 64: The specified network name is no longer available."

I have set the new kernel to use CFQ as the I/O scheduling algorithm and boosted samba's and proftpd's I/O priority using ionice, but this also had no effect.

Any hints as to what might be wrong here will be greatly appreciated!

Some system info:

dma is active:

```
mrslave ~ # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 30515/255/63, sectors = 490234752, start = 0

mrslave ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   256 MB in  2.07 seconds = 123.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   92 MB in  3.06 seconds =  30.04 MB/sec
```

smb.conf (I have tested all kinds of socket options, max xmit etc etc... they only make things worse):

```
[global]

   workgroup = HYPERSPACE

   printcap name = /dev/null

   load printers = no

   printing = bsd

   disable spoolss = yes

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   log level = 0

   hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

   map to guest = bad user

   security = share

   guest account = nobody

   guest ok = yes

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY

   oplocks = yes

   max xmit = 65535

   interfaces = lo eth2

   bind interfaces only = yes

   read size = 65535

   dead time = 15

   getwd cache = yes

   read raw = yes

   write raw = yes

   preferred master = yes

   write cache size = 262144

   wins support = yes

   dns proxy = no 

   dos charset = 850

   unix charset = ISO8859-15

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[storage]

   comment = Storage

   path = /mnt/storage

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   browseable = yes

   guest ok = yes

   create mode  = 0766

   read only = no

[localwwwroot]

   comment = Local web server document root

   path = /var/www/localhost/htdocs/

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   read only = no
```

lspci -v:

```
mrslave ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266]

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device aa01

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e4000000-e7ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 8b)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 0106

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Memory at eb003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device aa01

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 12

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device aa01

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device aa01

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at eb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device aa01

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device aa01

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 12

        I/O ports at e000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 12

        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

        Memory at eb001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:14.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905C-TX Fast Etherlink for PC Management NIC

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at e800 [size=128]

        Memory at eb002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] integrated CastleRock graphics (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] integrated CastleRock graphics

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 12

        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at e9000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] AGP version 2.0
```

mii-tool:

```
mrslave ~ # mii-tool

eth0: no link

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

eth2: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
```

eth0 and eth1 are the VIA-Rhine controllers; one is used to connect to the DSL modem, the other one is unplugged right now.

eth2 is the 3Com controller.

edit: The machine has plenty of ram, so there should be no swapping issues:

```
mrslave ~ # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           487        437         50          0         61        216

-/+ buffers/cache:        159        328

Swap:          494          0        494
```

That's all that I can think of, but I will happily post any other info that might be relevant  :Smile: Last edited by knobbo on Thu Oct 26, 2006 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

For that kind of workload your server should work ok and much faster without any of that "let's tune the disk i/o scheduler" hooplah.  :Smile: 

What if you try to transfer files from one Windows to other? Is it fast? If it's not, then the switch might be the reason.

----------

## knobbo

Transfer rate from one Windows to another is about 8 MB/s.

Concerning workload: The server is running this:

```
mrslave ~ # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 ntp-client              [ started  ]

 dhcp                    [ started  ]

 frox                    [ started  ]

 ntpd                    [ started  ]

 sshd                    [ started  ]

 local                   [ started  ]

 samba                   [ started  ]

 squid                   [ started  ]

 svnserve                [ started  ]

 dnsmasq                 [ started  ]

 vixie-cron              [ started  ]

 fakeidentd              [ started  ]

 iptables                [ started  ]

 syslog-ng               [ started  ]

 ddclient                [ started  ]

 teamspeak2-server       [ started  ]

 hdparm                  [ started  ]

 net.eth1                [ started  ]

 net.eth2                [ started  ]

 net.ppp0                [ started  ]

 hotplug                 [ started  ]

 htbinit                 [ started  ]

 mldonkey                [ started  ]

 proftpd                 [ started  ]
```

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Well, non of that shouldn't starve your server unless your computer is running out of RAM or unless for example Squid receives LOTS of traffic. What is Samba doing during the transfer, if you spy it with top or some other command?

----------

## knobbo

It starts liks this:

```
top - 14:16:28 up  1:39,  2 users,  load average: 0.46, 0.25, 0.68

Tasks:  48 total,   3 running,  45 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  2.0% us, 32.1% sy, 11.3% ni, 23.8% id,  0.0% wa, 11.9% hi, 18.9% si

Mem:    499696k total,   493500k used,     6196k free,    80132k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,       48k used,   505988k free,   318328k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 4837 nobody    16   0  7748 2108 1464 R 54.7  0.4   0:10.76 smbd

 4792 p2p       26  10 32924  20m 4340 R 12.6  4.2   0:28.33 mlnet

    1 root      16   0  1608  544  472 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.46 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/0

    4 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 khelper

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.13 kblockd/0

    8 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   85 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

   88 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  127 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  128 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.71 pdflush

  129 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.43 kswapd0

  130 root      18  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  727 root      17  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused

  745 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 reiserfs/0
```

Then samba's CPU usage goes down:

```
top - 14:15:07 up  1:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.39, 0.17, 0.69

Tasks:  48 total,   2 running,  46 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.3% us,  5.0% sy,  0.3% ni,  3.0% id, 88.0% wa,  1.0% hi,  2.3% si

Mem:    499696k total,   493944k used,     5752k free,    79996k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,       48k used,   505988k free,   318324k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 4836 nobody    16   0  7748 2140 1484 R  6.0  0.4   0:04.80 smbd

 4792 p2p       25  10 32924  20m 4340 S  1.0  4.2   0:25.84 mlnet

 4835 root      16   0  2188 1064  824 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.17 top

    1 root      16   0  1608  544  472 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.46 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/0

    4 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 khelper

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.13 kblockd/0

    8 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   85 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

   88 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  127 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  128 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.70 pdflush

  129 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.38 kswapd0

  130 root      18  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  727 root      17  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused
```

What's 88% wa?

Then the transfer gets interrupted (network name..)

Same thing with proftpd:

```
top - 14:18:11 up  1:41,  2 users,  load average: 0.39, 0.30, 0.64

Tasks:  49 total,   2 running,  47 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  3.0% us, 14.0% sy,  1.3% ni,  0.0% id, 70.4% wa,  4.3% hi,  7.0% si

Mem:    499696k total,   493832k used,     5864k free,    80224k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,       48k used,   505988k free,   318072k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 4839 ftp       18   0  4160 1612 1000 D 27.2  0.3   0:03.53 proftpd

 4792 p2p       25  10 33652  21m 4368 R  1.7  4.4   0:31.46 mlnet

 4835 root      16   0  2188 1064  824 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.79 top

    1 root      16   0  1608  544  472 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.46 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/0

    4 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 khelper

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.14 kblockd/0

    8 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   85 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

   88 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  127 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  128 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.71 pdflush

  129 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.45 kswapd0

  130 root      18  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  727 root      17  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused
```

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Very odd. "wa 88%" is I/O wait, the time your system has to spend waiting for some I/O (usually disk/network I/O) to finish. What if you locally copy some big file to some other directory in that server? Like cp my_big_file /tmp/.

With some switches auto-negotiation leads to odd network performance, even though the negotiated speed seems to be ok. Try

```
ethtool -s ethX speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
```

with any NICs related to this traffic.

----------

## knobbo

Thanks for the flow of quick answers  :Very Happy: 

Yup, ~80% wait on local copy:

```
top - 14:28:41 up  1:51,  2 users,  load average: 2.23, 1.60, 1.15

Tasks:  50 total,   2 running,  48 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.0% us, 16.9% sy,  4.3% ni,  0.0% id, 78.4% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    499696k total,   494020k used,     5676k free,    13492k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,       52k used,   505984k free,   388980k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 4863 root      18   0  1680  528  340 R 13.3  0.1   0:02.24 cp

 4792 p2p       25  10 34488  21m 4344 D  6.0  4.5   0:49.65 mlnet

...
```

This fits in with faster copying speeds when the file is cached, doesn't it?

ethtool doesn't change anything, as I would expect now that it looks like the problem is connected to disk io.

...I guess you'll want my kernel config now?  :Smile: 

Or are there BIOS options worth checking?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Well, this sure is disk related somehow. Post your dmesg and kernel config. I'm going to be away from keyboard some time (1-2 hour or so) now.

Is your kernel configured to use APIC?

----------

## knobbo

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@mrslave) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #4 Fri Sep 15 12:26:32 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001eff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eff0000 - 000000001eff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eff3000 - 000000001f000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126960

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 122864 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VT9174                                ) @ 0x000f65e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VT9174 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1eff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VT9174 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1eff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VT9174 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1f000000:e0ff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo17r7 ro root=303

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 601.372 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 499468k/507840k available (1986k kernel code, 7888k reserved, 653k data, 128k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1203.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=6019932)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 00803035 80803035 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (32 bytes/line), D cache 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 00803135 80803035 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Centaur VIA Samuel 2 stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1a00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb050, last bus=1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0500-050f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x500-0x50f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1158316608.430:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 0 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: Device 00:09 disabled.

pnp: Device 00:0a disabled.

pnp: Device 00:0d disabled.

pnp: Device 00:0e disabled.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 12

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 7Y250P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

usbmon: debugfs is not available

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3967 buckets, 31736 max) - 204 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bridge firewalling registered

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 USB5 USB6 LAN0 AC97 UAR1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 9 to 11

eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0xeb003000, 00:40:63:d8:1d:45, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0xeb001000, 00:40:63:d8:1d:a9, IRQ 12.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

agpgart: Detected VIA CLE266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 12, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 9 to 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 11, io mem 0xeb000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:14.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at df9dc000.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth2:  setting full-duplex.

eth0: link down

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

u32 classifier

    OLD policer on 

HTB: quantum of class 10010 is small. Consider r2q change.

HTB: quantum of class 10020 is small. Consider r2q change.

HTB: quantum of class 10030 is small. Consider r2q change.

HTB: quantum of class 10040 is small. Consider r2q change.

HTB: quantum of class 10010 is small. Consider r2q change.

HTB: quantum of class 10030 is small. Consider r2q change.

HTB: quantum of class 10040 is small. Consider r2q change.

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth1: link down

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth1: link down

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
```

There is no floppy drive connected to the system, but I don't think that there's a problem with that.

HTB doesn't seem to be correctly configured, but that's not connected to the problem I would say.

The stuff about eth1 going down might be because I unplugged the DSL modem to see if pppd would reestablish the connection.

Kernel config; I have stripped the "#CONFIG_XYZ is not set" lines, hope that's OK! Both kernels were not configured to use APIC (# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set). I have recompiled the 2.6.14 kernel with APIC support, but that didn't help  :Sad: 

current 2.6.14 config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.14-gentoo-r4

# Fri Sep 15 14:59:43 2006

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCYRIXIII=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

#

# shared options

#

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

#

# Parallel port support

#

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

#

# Token Ring devices

#

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

#

# Telephony Support

#

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

#

# TPM devices

#

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

#

# Graphics support

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

#

# Profiling support

#

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

I'll ignore the 2.6.17 kernel for now as it only introduced new problems.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Well. Your kernel config seems to be ok to me, at least I didn't see anything which should affect the performance that drastically.

Are you SURE that HTB isn't affecting this? Have you already tried tc -s qdisc command to see the statistics? Or have you tried without QoS configured at all?

----------

## knobbo

I've removed htbinit from all runlevels and rebooted, just to be sure it's off - no change.

Since the local file copy test showed that it's most likely a disk I/O problem, maybe it would be better if I posted another thread in the Kernel & Hardware forum?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

 *knobbo wrote:*   

> I've removed htbinit from all runlevels and rebooted, just to be sure it's off - no change.
> 
> Since the local file copy test showed that it's most likely a disk I/O problem, maybe it would be better if I posted another thread in the Kernel & Hardware forum?

 

Yep. Post to K&H.

----------

## knobbo

Ok, I'll do that. Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

## CooDy

Hi,

Have you solved your issue yet?

I have basically identical problem on nearly identical hardware, so i am really interested if you managed to get it working.

Thanks!

----------

## knobbo

Yup, the solution is in the other thread: Reiserfs, when used on a nearly full partition with lots of data modification (mldonkey temp and incoming directories for example), will perform extremely slow.

You can do a simple check to see if that might be your problem with dd if=/some/big/file of=/dev/null.

Of course, if that file has been created before the volume was nearly full, it will be faster.

----------

